# Next Generation Group & Betonmarkets



## triffa (24 September 2010)

Hey,

I was introduced to the betonmarkets (BOM) system today from marketing guy over the phone. He is trying to sell his system which looks like some sort of trending system(it just shows the currencies listed with either UP, DOWN or NO SIGNAL arrows next to them. He wanted to sell this system fro $9000. The company name is next generation group nextgenerationgroup.com.au. 

The marketer showed me a live trade example and he seemed to do well on the 'flash'style of betting. (Using the flash method of betting which allows the user to win simply if they say the market goes up or down within a certain time.) He won his bet he placed and showed me how to trade using his indicators.it obviously looks like some form of trending indicator which worked good for the 2min timeframe. 

Has anyone heard of these guys before?

They claim that if you dont earn 20K in the first year they have a money back guarantee.

They start you off with $500 (part of the package) and they train you online until they get you upto $1000 then they will allow you to trade by yourself.

I am very new to the forex market and just want some advice from people who know about the market or people who may have dealt with next generation group before. 

Any information would be much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## prawn_86 (24 September 2010)

Standard answer for these sort of (probably dodgy) schemes.

If they can make so much money why not just trade and make themselves rich? Why share their secrets 

Steer clear IMO, search this site for other such threads on other similar companies


----------



## professor_frink (24 September 2010)

triffa said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was introduced to the betonmarkets (BOM) system today from marketing guy over the phone. He is trying to sell his system which looks like some sort of trending system(it just shows the currencies listed with either UP, DOWN or NO SIGNAL arrows next to them. He wanted to sell this system fro $9000. The company name is next generation group nextgenerationgroup.com.au.
> 
> ...




Interesting post.

Seems very similar to a question asked on another forum a while back:

http://www.tradingsystemforex.com/m...nds-awesome-but-need-ideas-how.html#post29560



> Guys,
> 
> I was introduced to the betonmarkets (BOM) system today from marketing guy over the phone. I was surprised that afterall my research into forex that i haven't heard of anything like BOM. He is trying to sell his system which looks like some sort of trending system(it just shows the currencies listed with either UP, DOWN or NO SIGNAL arrows next to them. He wanted to sell this system fro $9000. The company name is next generation group nextgenerationgroup.com.au.
> 
> The marketer showed me a live trade example and he seemed to do well on the 'flash'style of betting. (Using the flash method of betting which allows the user to win simply if they say the market goes up or down within a certain time.) He won his bet he placed and showed me how to trade using his indicators.




And it's quite an interesting site you are talking about too.

For anyone interested, have a look at the 2 images below:

First one is the nextgen site, and the one below it is the active trader site.





At the bottom of the halifax page, you can see this:




Running a quick search on the authorised rep number and it conveniently ceased on the 14th of this month. And the nextgen site shows no licensing at all

There's something just not quite right here!


----------



## Whiskers (24 September 2010)

Sounds very similar to a scheme the old Tomato Technologies system (now Asian Pacific Ltd - AAS) was pushing before it went into liquidation.

They offered you a system for about $8,000... I never intended to buy, but I strung them along for awhile... if you sound interested, but not sure, they offered to cut the price to $5,000 upfront to help you out  if you agreed to pay the rest out of your 'winnings'. 

My opiion it was way overvalued as a software system. Needless to say I didn't take them up on it... and it appears not enough others did either.

Btw I think the old AAS cretitors apparently tried to flog off their software in another 'skin' (not sure if they did) and are now trying to revamp as a health industry company, National Health Ltd.


----------



## triffa (25 September 2010)

i found that post through google while i was trying to research next genertaion group and pretty much just copied and pasted it so i didt have to write everything out from scratch lol.

The fact that the two websites show such similar characteristics is a little sus though.

My main agenda for this post was to see if anyone had heard of them or has dealt with them before because it just seems to good to be true. So i thought i would try find some information about them before right them off.


----------



## mazzatelli (26 September 2010)

triffa said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was introduced to the betonmarkets (BOM) system today from marketing guy over the phone. He is trying to sell his system which looks like some sort of trending system(it just shows the currencies listed with either UP, DOWN or NO SIGNAL arrows next to them. He wanted to sell this system fro $9000. The company name is next generation group nextgenerationgroup.com.au.




BOM provides exotic options - binaries, barriers of Euro and Amercian variants. Similar [but not the same] as Oanda's box options.
You'd need extensive knowledge in pricing the bets and hedging models, which I am more than sure will not be taught to you.

Here's a sweetener for you on touch and no touch barriers 
http://www.tinbergen.nl/discussionpapers/97015.pdf

There's nothing wrong with this "broker" - but the system being sold is, well, be careful...


----------



## nextgenscammers (18 November 2010)

Hi,

I was recently contacted a few months ago by a company who I would like to make known to the public as THE NEXT GENERATION SCAMMERS; otherwise known as THE NEXT GENERATION GROUP. 

They say they are based out in Melbourne but it wasn't until I found out that their office is a "Virtual Office" and they are really operating out of Southport on the Gold Coast.

I hope you're currently researching this company as I'm now out of pocket for over $9,900 plus my (initial) $500 in my trading account for a program that supposed to tell me if the currency pairs are on the rise or fall. For anyone who has their program (or been scammed), take my advice, go the opposite direction to what their software tells you or flip a coin, you'll get better results!

They say you get training and support but it's more like rubbing salt to injury! The guy that was suppose to mentor me sounds like he's barely out of high school. It took me a month to get 2x sessions which I learnt absolutely nothing, except I knew I had been scammed. If the person who is training you can't win a trade using their software, what hope do I have as a single mum with three children?

I have no confidence or trust in this company, and they expect me to place 500 trades in the first 12 months in order to claim their "100% Money Back Guarantee". It's not until you start trading using their program that you realize how quickly you loose money; so naturally I can't afford to continue trading but I guess these criminals anticipated that - I bet they think they’re so clever!

Please also stay away from BETONMARKETS.COM - This website is fixed! 

They even state that it is a "FIXED RETURN BROKER" which in my experience has been designed to take all your hard earned money! No wonder they can offer a "TAX FREE" program, I wish I could claim Tax, I could at least claim the extra $4,300 I have lost in the past month as a loss of income!

For anyone who is thinking of trading, stick to stocks and shares or simply stay away, this is definitely - NOT FOR YOU!

Regards

OUT OF POCKET 
INVESTOR


----------



## skc (18 November 2010)

To Mod:

There are quite a few threads on scams and dodgy operators out there. Would it be helpful to group them under a forum heading like "Dodgy operators alert" (really bad name I know) or something similar?

That way people come to this site looking for similar information will be able to find these companies easily. They can then learn from the experiences of others and hopefully stop before they part with their hard earn.

However there is probably some legal issues around putting companies under the heading of "Dodgy", so may be something like "Suspect operators alert" or simply "Investor alert"...


----------



## prichard (7 January 2011)

Where did you find the authorised rep number and where did you look for info on company? About the nextgen site shows no licensing at all: which site do you refer to? and where did you find about no lecensing? Thank you.

Rgds.  Tony







professor_frink said:


> Interesting post.
> 
> Seems very similar to a question asked on another forum a while back:
> 
> ...


----------

